# I Eat Vivaldi



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

All my life when listening to the music of Antonio Vivaldi I have felt like I have eaten it. With his music I don't actually out the sheet music in my mouth, chew it up and swallow (I do that with Beethoven), but I imagine the sound entering my mouth and being chewed up and swallowed. It seems to give me joy, imagining his music as food. To me, his music _is_ food. I imagine, depending on the style of the work, the flavours of the music in my mouth. I don't have that whatever it's called thing where I associate sounds, numbers etc. with colours or flavours, I only think of Vivaldi as food.

I eat Vivaldi. Do you eat Vivaldi? Do you eat music by other composers? Or perhaps you like to sniff, touch or look at music?

To me, Vivaldi is delicious. Sometimes I crave his music because I enjoy eating it so much. Recently I haven't been though. I have been injecting my ears with *Ligeti* and other twentieth century avant-garde composers and the drugs that they produce. 

:tiphat:
CoAG


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I think you need to sleep and maybe you shouldn't be drinking so much coffee.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> All my life when listening to the music of Antonio Vivaldi I have felt like I have eaten it. With his music I don't actually out the sheet music in my mouth, chew it up and swallow (I do that with Beethoven), but I imagine the sound entering my mouth and being chewed up and swallowed. It seems to give me joy, imagining his music as food. To me, his music _is_ food. I imagine, depending on the style of the work, the flavours of the music in my mouth. I don't have that whatever it's called thing where I associate sounds, numbers etc. with colours or flavours, I only think of Vivaldi as food.
> 
> I eat Vivaldi. Do you eat Vivaldi? Do you eat music by other composers? Or perhaps you like to sniff, touch or look at music?
> 
> ...


Once you listen to his concertos you discover that listen to one is like listening to all. All are the the same, a friend made me an mp3 cd with many many concertos. I wrote on my CD music for cooking. It is kind of intrascendent music. But I am glad you listen to a bit more than atonal musc, it is a good debut.

I discovered Antonio Vivaldi being very young... I was never attracted by his music. I think that I am more and more an opera guy.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I like Ligeti, but I avoid overdose. I have to say I can recognize Ligeti very well. But his style is too strong... I guess that listening just Ligeti for 3 hours can get me saturated. The same sounds keep coming over and over, his music is insistent, good but insistent. As you may know I think I have all his recorded opus. http://www3.bell.net/svp1

I am sure nobody will go. People are quite indifferent here.

Martin, impatient


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Once you listen to his concertos you discover that listen to one is like listening to all. All are the the same, a friend made me an mp3 cd with many many concertos. I wrote on my CD music for cooking. It is kind of intrascendent music. But I am glad you listen to a bit more than atonal musc, it is a good debut.
> 
> I discovered Antonio Vivaldi being very young... I was never attracted by his music. I think that I am more and more an opera guy.
> 
> Martin


I like Vivaldi more for his vocal works and operas than concerti. I don't think all his concerti sound the same, but they all follow the same format. Tell me one thing, Vivaldi wrote hundreds of concerti, a lot of chamber music, over fifty operas and many cantatas and other choral and vocal works as well. How much of his stuff have you really paid a lot of attention to?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> I think you need to sleep and maybe you shouldn't be drinking so much coffee.


I don't sleep. I drink coffee instead. 
:tiphat:


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Once you listen to his concertos you discover that listen to one is like listening to all. All are the the same, a friend made me an mp3 cd with many many concertos. I wrote on my CD music for cooking. It is kind of intrascendent music. But I am glad you listen to a bit more than atonal musc, it is a good debut.
> 
> I discovered Antonio Vivaldi being very young... I was never attracted by his music. I think that I am more and more an opera guy.
> 
> Martin


You are wrong. That is just a stereotype. Yes they might have some similarities but they are not the same.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Vivaldi is awesome. But I don't eat him. I tend to do the "normal" think and see colours, pictures etc. I must try eating. 

As to the thing about all his concertos sounding the same, that's not true. Out of all the composers I've probably listened to him the most, and his music is (mostly) always different, full of different ideas and very colourful.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Last time I tried eating a composer, I got heartburn.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Last time I tried eating a composer, I got heartburn.


Who was it?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Who was it?


Mozart's Symphonies. All that flowery taste was just too much.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Mozart's Symphonies. All that flowery taste was just too much.


:lol: The way to eat _them_ is slow movements only. Never finales or you'll choke yourself.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Are you a fast eater or a slow eater? Do you like to linger over and savor every tasty morsel and enjoy every last note? Do you take time to let what you ate digest? Do you eat reasonable portions or do you gorge yourself until you can't eat anymore? Are you a musical bolemic or anorexic? Please tell!

:tiphat:

Kevin


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> Mozart's Symphonies. All that flowery taste was just too much.


NEVER listen to all of his violin sonatas at once, you'll end up bloated.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Kevin Pearson said:


> Are you a fast eater or a slow eater? Do you like to linger over and savor every tasty morsel and enjoy every last note? Do you take time to let what you ate digest? Do you eat reasonable portions or do you gorge yourself until you can't eat anymore? Are you a musical bolemic or anorexic? Please tell!
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> Kevin


The speed I eat music depends on the the speed of the interpretation. Sometimes I regurgitate the lot when I don't like the performance. I like Vivaldi cooked by Trevor Pinnock and the English Concert, medium rare, still sizzling and nice humble flavours. Vivaldi cooked by I Musici is sloppy, greasy, cold and mushy. All the flavours taste the same and they all taste revolting. I don't ever eat in reasonable portions though. I am a glutton. I just eat and eat and eat until I cannot eat anymore. Then I sleep until I can eat again.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

My listening "progress" with the music of Vivaldi has been, broadly speaking, first with concerti then to church music and now, the operas. The period instrument/early music groups released many recordings in that order, broadly speaking. If you are interested in his church music, then you can buy this to snap them all in one sweep from Hyperion.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

How did that church music taste?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I once ate Vivaldi, got food poisoning for a week as it was undercooked.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Have you ever eaten Wagner?


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I like Vivaldi a lot, but I do find there are many more baroque composers music far more satisfying to consume!


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

I eat Schubert and he taste sweet.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> Have you ever eaten Wagner?


No, but Wagner once ate me.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Couchie said:


> No, but Wagner once ate me.


Then he regurgitated a green vomit out!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I once ate Vivaldi, got food poisoning for a week as it was undercooked.


That's what you get for listening to I Musici's Four Seasons recording.


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Now I eat Early Baroque music. It tastes wonderful. Vivaldi is delicious too, but I little boring. Anyway, I find his music a good alternative to Bach's which is more technically complex and difficult to enjoy for a newbie. Telemann is very fine too, if you pick up a good historically-informed performance, because very many performances are really mediocre and boring and that is mutilating his music. From Vivaldi's repertoire I like most his sacred/choral music and some concertos(especially lute & mandolin concertos). I haven't got into his operas yet, but I am attending to.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I tried to eat Elliott Carter, but I cut my mouth! Penderecki tasted like black pudding laced with shards of glass, but still enjoyed it!

Mozart tasted like a cup of coffee with 4 sweet & lows added.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

I love Vivaldi. Probably my 2nd favorite Baroque composer after Bach.

HIP is the only way to listen to him for me, though. It makes a world of difference (I Musici does make all his concerti sound the same, haha! I think it depends entirely on interpretation). My favorite HIP ensembles for all things Vivaldi: Il Giardino Armonico, Europa Galante, Venice Baroque Orchestra (with Carmignola). The recent Rachel Podger recordings have been quite excellent too!


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm not indifferent. I looked at your Excel Inventory sheet and was blown away by your 6129 compositions - how many CDS does that equal, if you don't mind my asking. Also, how do you decide what you're going to listen to for enjoyment? Do you have a system, do you work through it systematically, do you go on composer/style binges? I tend to binge on a particular style for months sometimes, and then move on to something quite different. Do you work for a radio/TV station? Did you take out a second mortgage? That's a lot of money you have in recordings - but those last questions are none of my business. Anyway, I enjoyed looking at your inventory, it is very impressive. Thanks. nh



myaskovsky2002 said:


> I like Ligeti, but I avoid overdose. I have to say I can recognize Ligeti very well. But his style is too strong... I guess that listening just Ligeti for 3 hours can get me saturated. The same sounds keep coming over and over, his music is insistent, good but insistent. As you may know I think I have all his recorded opus. http://www3.bell.net/svp1
> 
> I am sure nobody will go. People are quite indifferent here.
> 
> Martin, impatient


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

I'd rather have a spider lay eggs in my ear.



neoshredder said:


> Have you ever eaten Wagner?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Once you listen to his concertos you discover that listen to one is like listening to all.

Come on Martin... I know you can be more original than that. Your criticism is a far bigger cliche than the worst of Vivaldi's concertos.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I eat Russians for Bwekfast! *gnashes teeth*


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

MaestroViolinist said:


> NEVER listen to all of his violin sonatas at once, you'll end up bloated.


How'd you manage to listen to all his violin sonatas at once? did you open 36 browser windows on youtube and play them all or...?


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Once you listen to his concertos you discover that listen to one is like listening to all. All are the the same, a friend made me an mp3 cd with many many concertos. I wrote on my CD music for cooking. It is kind of intrascendent music. But I am glad you listen to a bit more than atonal musc, it is a good debut.
> 
> I discovered Antonio Vivaldi being very young... I was never attracted by his music. I think that I am more and more an opera guy.
> 
> Martin


I dont like operas so much, I love certain arias ( Mozarts magicflute Queen of the night aria for example).
I usually get bored to operas after 20mins of listening, but i can listen to 30-1h symphony without getting bored.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

vivaldi is a pizza


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

trazom said:


> How'd you manage to listen to all his violin sonatas at once? did you open 36 browser windows on youtube and play them all or...?


Lol, I meant one after the other. And no it was a DVD not YouTube.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

LordBlackudder said:


> vivaldi is a pizza


Is that why I like him then?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I would say Vivaldi is like a ice cream dessert.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> I would say Vivaldi is like a ice cream desert.


Not always. I would say that his _In Furore_ RV626 is more like a gourmet main meal.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Vivaldi's church music is more tasty than his concertos, the Four Seasons, always excepted. They are very easily digestible and suited to new palates.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Moira said:


> Vivaldi's church music is more tasty than his concertos, the Four Seasons, always excepted. They are very easily digestible and suited to new palates.


I think so too. I'm drinking the Domine Deus movement from his Gloria RV589. It's like some kind of herbal tea actually.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

If you eat it, why is there so damned much of it left?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

PetrB said:


> If you eat it, why is there so damned much of it left?


It's an all you can eat buffet.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

You must have teeth of steel and the guts of a dog.


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

For his church music you could do a lot worse than this:









I don't really understand anyone who doesn't like Vivaldi, they seem like the most appalling killjoys. What's not to like?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I am hungry.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Vivaldi Concertos. 99 cents each. How many do you want?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Vivaldi Concertos. 99 cents each. How many do you want?


Sorry Neo, I have a reservation for tonight at the Europa Galante, I'm ordering L'Estro Armonico.

Wow

Sizzling hot, crunchy outside, bursting with flavour, wonderful tasty food by Fabio Biondi!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Sorry Neo, I have a reservation for tonight at the Europa Galante, I'm ordering L'Estro Armonico.
> 
> Wow
> 
> Sizzling hot, crunchy outside, bursting with flavour, wonderful tasty food by Fabio Biondi!


Those are the gourmet flavoured Concertos. I Musici only offers the fast food version. Sorry.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Vivaldi Concertos. 99 cents each. How many do you want?


How about a whole bunch for only a buck more? I think your grubhouse is in trouble!

http://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Supre..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361689221&sr=301-1


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Those are the gourmet flavoured Concertos. I Musici only offers the fast food version. Sorry.


I only eat at I Musici's when I am depserate for food. Sloppy, mushy, tasteless etc.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

KenOC said:


> How about a whole bunch for only a buck more? I think your grubhouse is in trouble!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Supre..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361689221&sr=301-1


I see "Vivaldi-Suprem..." in the link and I think PIZZA :lol:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Lately I try to avoid fixation on any particular music, but I still fall into patterns...Byrd, Bull, Gibbons, and english virginalists...I'd have to introspect on how I intake them(its a very sensitive process, so I do not expect myself to get back with the realization here, it just has to happen and then I have to choose to communicate it). But its my preferred music to intake at the moment. 

But yeah, eating...I think consuming is a more apt analogy for me, and relating it to drugs both recreational and pharmaceutical. Not sure how to think about music as nutritional...maybe for the soul? It would be very well if I had a soul. 

Maybe drugs and activities are for the brain, music is for the soul, and food is for the body.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Vivaldi Spaghetti?!


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

How about a whole bunch for only a buck more? I think your grubhouse is in trouble!

http://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Supre..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361689221&sr=301-1[/QUOTE]

Sadly not available at that price if you do not live in the land of the free.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I see "Vivaldi-Suprem..." in the link and I think PIZZA :lol:


four seasons!


----------

